# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] Appeler une fonction

## Patrick95

Bonjour,

Je suis dbutant en JSP et j'ai une erreur incomprhensible (pour moi).
Voici tout d'abord le code en question :



```

```

Mon problme vient de l'instruction 

```
out.println&#40;&#41;
```

 qui fonctionne bien dans le corps de la page HTML mais qui me provoque une erreur dans la fonction 

```
ecrit&#40;&#41;
```

 :




```

```

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela marche dans un cas et pas dans l'autre..

Merci d'avance pour votre aide
Patrick

----------


## RanDomX

t'as essay en rajoutant System. devant out.println ??? Je ne sais pas si System est import par dfaut ds les JSP.
Sinon il faut faire les imports adequats.

@+

----------


## Patrick95

Je viens d'essayer en rajoutant System.

Cela ne provoque plus d'erreur de compilation mais cela n'crit rien  l'crant pour autant ???!!!!

Bizarre, non ???

Patrick

----------


## RanDomX

tu peux  faire voir le code de ta fonction "ecrit() " ???


@+

----------


## Patrick95

C'tait la fonction indique en haut du premier post :



```

```

Patrick

----------


## Didier

Quand tu dclare une focntion dans une page JSP avec le tag <%!
la fonction est dclar statique. Elle n'as donc pas accs au variable de classe (dans ton cas : classe=page JSP), et par consquent  la variable out.

Il suffit de la passer en paramtre  ta fonction : 


```

```


A+

----------


## Patrick95

Ca marche pas !

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme de visibilit de variable puisque je nai pas de variable "out".

Il s'agit plutot de trouver la bonne mthode qui permet d'crire une phrase  l'cran. 
Et, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que dans les tags <% il suffit d'inscrire out.println("maphrase"); et que cette syntaxe ne fonctionne pas dans les tags <%!....

merci
Patrick

----------


## Didier

Lorsque tu cr une pages JSP celle-ci hrite automatiquement d'une classe (dpendant de ton moteur de servlet) et implmentant HttpJspPage
Dans cette classe, il existe une variable out (provenant de HttpServletResponse).

Est-ce que cela clarifie un peu la situation ?

----------


## Patrick95

> Est-ce que cela clarifie un peu la situation ?


Oui et Non.

Oui, car je comprends mieux ta rponse prcdente et le coup de la variable out,

Non, car je suis toujours dans une impasse.

*Alors, je vais formuler mon post autrement :*

Comment, en JSP, appeler une fonction afin qu'elle mette en forme un texte pass en paramtre. Par exemple appeler une fonction qui s'appelerais *gras(String mot)* et qui renverait au navigateur "<b>mot</b>" pour affichage du mot en gras... Ce n'est qu'un exemple, mais je pense qu' partir de l je pourrais me dbrouiller seul pour gnrer par exemple des <option> dynamiquement et d'autres choses du mme genre.

Patrick

----------


## Didier

Tu pourrais chercher un peu plus   ::?:  

J'espre que ca va t'aider :


```

```

----------


## Patrick95

> Tu pourrais chercher un peu plus


Pour info, je suis sur le problme depuis 2 jours.

Je n'ai, jusqu'alors, rien trouv d'assez bien expliqu pour pouvoir trouver cette solution.
Peut-tre est-ce du au fait que j'ai plus l'habitude de dvelopper en ASP ou en PHP qui sont des langages bien plus souples ???!!!

En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour cette aide. C'est un petit pas pour mon script mais un grand pas pour mon savoir !

Patrick

----------

